
The first TV show about competitive video gaming - laurex
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-la-tech-20160213-story.html
======
J-dawg
Ok, I know it's not exactly the same thing but anyone who was a nerdy kid in
the UK in the 90s will remember Gamesmaster.

What an awesome show! Thanks for the nostalgia.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GamesMaster](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GamesMaster)

